

Tell HN: Start-up events, competitions and lectures in Cambridge UK - samwillis

For those of you in the Cambridge area I thought I would list some things that are happening this week.<p>Cambridge University Entrepreneurs: 
The universities enterprise society is launching its annual events and competitions tonight. There is a £100 for 100 word business plan competition and I think some team events throughout the year. It seems to be open to anyone including outside the university. It will be a great way to meet people interested in start-ups!
www.cue.org.uk/grandlaunch<p>Enterprise Tuesday: 
This starts next week and is very good, I went to some last year and hope to be able to go to all of them this year. The evening starts with a lecture from a successful entrepreneur and is followed by a networking session with free drink and food!
www.cfel.jbs.cam.ac.uk/programmes/enterprise/timetable.html<p>Also on the way to work this morning I walked past www.beginspace.co.uk. I haven’t heard much about it but it looks quite interesting, anyone here involved?
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Clickable:

<http://www.cue.org.uk/grandlaunch>

[http://www.cfel.jbs.cam.ac.uk/programmes/enterprise/timetabl...](http://www.cfel.jbs.cam.ac.uk/programmes/enterprise/timetable.html)

<http://www.beginspace.co.uk/>

